# My LED project



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Some of you know about this others do not.
I am currently working on a project to put LEDs into the front blinkers.
I will be running two sets, one amber one white.
These will be getting installed into the clear turns which will get smoked lenses.
The OEM fogs will be removed as they will be replaced by the white LEDs.
The ability that I working on is for the white LEDs to act as DRLs by setting fogs to DRLs in VagCom and running the White LEDs off of the fog light power.
The fun part: Since both the white and amber LEDs will be in the single blinker housing and the white LEDs put out about 3 times as much light as the amber ones I am currently working with a coworker to have the white LEDs turn off when the blinker is activated, just like the new Audi headlights.
I'll be using this thread to keep progress. I have received a set of LEDs and my coworker is waiting on some stuff he order for the circuit setup. If the proposed setup works I will have partial setups for sale that will have to finished by you, the installer. Things will be kept as simple as possible. I hope to have this completed by Dec.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

Can't wait for the final product to come out Vd02!
Finally somebody will take this idea and run with it...
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

Keep us posted. That would be a sweet setup. This is one area I feel like the CC is lacking (Even the Sport model should at least have projectors)


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Ween2010)*

You know I have been anxiously awaiting this project!!
Are you using surface mount LED's or 4-chip? Planning to follow the curve of the blinker or fabricating a way to have them all aim straight forward?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: My LED project (jandct)*

Ill be using LED strips with surface mount lights that would be mounted to the inside of the lens so they will follow the shape.


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

Gotcha. Don't know if you have seen these two threads, but this guy did a lot of trial and error with his LED install:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4039005 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3952827


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: My LED project (jandct)*

Yeah I already know they are going in the blinker housings(both amber and white) and mine are pre-made strips what will contain about 15 LEDs each. The main thing with mine is they way the amber and white interact.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

Sounds like a cool project. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## l3VEl (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Sevarg)*

Very nice! Keep us posted with any updates along the way!
Subscribed


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
The OEM fogs will be removed as they will be replaced by the white LEDs.
The ability that I working on is for the white LEDs to act as DRLs by setting fogs to DRLs in VagCom and running the White LEDs off of the fog light power.
The fun part: Since both the white and amber LEDs will be in the single blinker housing and the white LEDs put out about 3 times as much light as the amber ones I am currently working with a coworker to have the white LEDs turn off when the blinker is activated, just like the new Audi headlights.



In VCDS for the B6 you can run fogs as DRL and have DRL turn off when the blinker is active, so you should be able to do it by software instead of having to wire up a hardware solution.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (angelico)*

Sub


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: My LED project (angelico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angelico* »_

In VCDS for the B6 you can run fogs as DRL and have DRL turn off when the blinker is active, so you should be able to do it by software instead of having to wire up a hardware solution.


Is that so? I will have to check this week, that would be phenomenal and SOO much easier.


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, very impressed, can't wait to see it/do it!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

Im still suprised they didnt incorporate leds into the blinkers. The sidemarkers in the mirrors have them.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I am surprised the tails arent LEDs, the B6 Passat has LED tails.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My LED project (Veedubin02)*

The relative settings should be in 09-central electronics:
Byte 8, Bit 7 DRL deactivation while Blinking active
Byte 17, Bit 4 daytime running light via fog lights
You'll also probably have to set Byte 20 to 100% DRL dimming for maximum LED brightness
and activate the front fog lights in Byte 0 Bit 0.
(Of course this particular setup won't work if you actually have fog lights installed)


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: My LED project (angelico)*

thanks, Ill be installing my software this week and taking a look. I plan on removing the OEM fogs for my setup and using the white LEDs as them. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I am surprised the tails arent LEDs, the B6 Passat has LED tails.

I agree, although i dont mind the tails on the CC. I do like how blinker is actually amber. My sisters 08 Passat blinks red and it is hard to see when braking in my opinion.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
I agree, although i dont mind the tails on the CC. I do like how blinker is actually amber. My sisters 08 Passat blinks red and it is hard to see when braking in my opinion. 

Agreed, trun signals should be amber for visibility. It's law in the EU and really should be that way worldwide. (but we're going off topic here







)


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Its actually be under discussion with the DOT here in the states as well now. We have always behind the automotive lighting curve. Lets not forget they do may amber LEDs :-D


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Well seeing as how I am bored at work this evening I ran out to check the VAGCOM work. Bad news, when I checked the FogLights as DRLs function it turned on the confort turning lights as DRLs. Messed with it a bit even turned those comfort turns off and they always came on as the DRLs. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*

Might be one of the "updates" for 2011...
A friend in the car business once told me that when a new model is rolled out, future possible updates are also included in the design (i.e. facelifts, changing the color of the headlights, etc)...
They just don;t roll out the perfect car right away for business reasons...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Converted2VW)*

Yeah but it doesnt make sense. I have a thread in the VAGCOM section and will be posting an autoscan of my car when I get home from work. Hopefully the ROSS-Tech guy on there can help me out.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

that's too bad. I expected (hoped) it would work like the B6, especially since we have the same gauge cluster now and so many other similairities with the computer functionality.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have a new line of long coding to check today that a RossTech guy sent me. Ill get back to you guys about it.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Thanks for not giving up on this!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Converted2VW)*

Def wont I really want this to work out. I am working with Ross Tech they sent me some new long coding to try tonight when I get off work. We shall see then.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Trying like hell to get these lenses apart. Anyone have an experience with taillight separation? Getting a heat gun from my buddy and going to try and heat and break the seal with a razor blade.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, whats up guy! i've been out of the loop lately...been super busy! hopefully you get these bad boys working!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You have been man, where you been?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey man! long time no see! yeah, its been...well, busy for me. comtemplating keeping the CC...yeah i know...i need to take a step back for a while and car payments have to go. i'll rock the mk2 for a while...save some money...see, trading the GLI and all, i lost out on it b/c of the accident...i'd like to start over and get out the negative. i've been working a lot and its sad...b/c i know i have a BUNCH of vag knowledge with this car and the motor and all...but i havent really done anything to the CC...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Got some good news on the project, got the lens off one of the lights, here is an exploded view of your clear blinkers.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Looking forward to seeing the finished product although I'm sure I'll be jealous.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well if I am able to produce something I can send to people (the circuitry) then I may but you'll have to take your lenses apart yourself. It really isnt too bad I'll have instructions when it's all said and done if people want them.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

NICE WORK VEEDUBIN02!!! Gotta hand it to you with your creativity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had the vision as well but haven't had the chance to put it into reality yet








I am getting B&G RS2 Coilovers though next week







Some custom work prob but I will get the drop I am looking for instead of my H&R Sport Springs (back saggin and the front not dropped low enough) 
I will be interested to see the finished project!!!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Might even worth the time to take them apart to get rid of the orange reflector...!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You are the man. Cant wait.


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

Any updates???


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice... I cant wait to see how they look


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (narbo)*

Nothing as of yet, my EE friend is out of town on vacation. I hope to have this done by the end of the year. He has had to change the design around and hasnt been able to test the new one yet. My plan is to have the other lens apart and have the LEDs mounted before he is done.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

So there may end up being a change this. Running the white and Amber LEDs in the single blinker housing is proving to be difficult. We havent given up completely just yet though. If this does prove to be impossible I will be looking into opening the headlights and running LEDs along the base of the housing and running them off of the power to the comfort cornering lights since they can be run as DRLs. If this is done I will be turning off their capability if coming on when turning at low speeds.


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

Why couldn't you use relay switches to accomplish your objective? I will be attempting that next week. I will install LED lights in the clear corner housing, with one amber light in the middle, then I will run the wire to the DRL. Using a relay switch, once you turn on the turn signal, it will cut off the DRL line, and blink the LED.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Volks Motor Works)*

Let me know how it works but the electrical engineer I have helping me doesn't seem to think it will. If I recall correctly through our talks a relay will only cut the power to the white LED when the blinker flashes on therefore the white LED will flash opposite the blinker when the blinker is activated.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 6:44 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_a relay will only cut the power to the white LED when the blinker flashes on therefore the white LED will flash opposite the blinker when the blinker is activated.

Isn't that what you are going for? Or do you want the white to stay off the entire time as the amber blinks on and off?
If you want he latter option, you can still use a relay but instead of using the "blinking" power from the signal light itself, you can tie the relay into the constant power coming from the stalk(when stalk is turned left or right) on the steering wheel. 
I'm not an engineer, but I also try not to overthink things


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_
Isn't that what you are going for? Or do you want the white to stay off the entire time as the amber blinks on and off?
If you want he latter option, you can still use a relay but instead of using the "blinking" power from the signal light itself, you can tie the relay into the constant power coming from the stalk(when stalk is turned left or right) on the steering wheel. 
I'm not an engineer, but I also try not to overthink things 

I think running power from the stalk is in own right would not be easy but yes I want the white to stay off when blinking is activated otherwise it would look stupid. Plus the white LEDs are almost twice as bright as the amber. My goal with this is for an easy installation so that others can do it that dont have a lot of electrical knowledge so if I can supply and small unit that all they have to do is hook power that all comes from around the headlights area then thats how Id like to do it.
If I wanted to make it really easy. I would set the fogs to DRLs (which on the CC uses the cornering lights as DRLs), tap power from the comfort turning lights and in VagCom set the DRLs to turn off when blinking. If I do that I would also turn off the cornering function of those lights which I dont want to do.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Yeah, it woul be a ton of wiring if you went directly to the stalk. But if you can find where that power goes before it starts "blinking", it may notbe far from the lights.. Also, another option would be to use a relay and the power from the cornering lights. The lights stay on steady when signal is on, so that could be your constant power to set relay to cut power to the white LEDs


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

But what are you using to trigger the relay?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_But what are you using to trigger the relay?

The contant power that comes from the cornering light would trigger the relay which would cut power to the white LEDs. The cornering light would go on when you use the turn signal, causing white LEDs on that side to turn off. Once signal is done, cornering light goes off, triggering relay to allow power to the white LEDs again


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

Wouldnt work during lane changes though, the cornering light only comes on at low speeds. Its an option yes but Im not ready to give up on full Audi like functionality.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Hmmm, you got me there.
OK, I'll keep thinking...lol


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hey Im down for the brain storming, thats what this place is for. I am getting to the point where I may just run them off the comfort corners for power and that way all the on and off when blinking can be controlled by the car. I may even leave the controls on for the comfort corners turning on when turning at slow speeds, yeah the LEDs will come on too but who cares. I really just want this project done and doing it that way will be easiest.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

??? Veedub, is this only going to work with the lights in the off mode, what would be the function of your LED's if the swith is in auto mode, and now the taillights and the headlights kick in? Obviously this would only effect during low light conditions? I may be off base because i'm eletrically challenged, but was thinking of brainstorm. Do the cornerlights kick in when the lights are off and its daylight during turning/lowspeed.


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

Aesthetically speaking, is it gonna look dumb when the LED's are on with the DRL's but the middle bulb is orange or off? From looking at the picture of the cc "storm trooper," Having the fog light act as the turn signal light, and just keeping the LED strip all white and on might be a cleaner easier way to do it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A601* »_??? Veedub, is this only going to work with the lights in the off mode, what would be the function of your LED's if the swith is in auto mode, and now the taillights and the headlights kick in? Obviously this would only effect during low light conditions? I may be off base because i'm eletrically challenged, but was thinking of brainstorm. Do the cornerlights kick in when the lights are off and its daylight during turning/lowspeed. 


The Corner lights only come on if the headlights are one. If the foglights or highbeams are on they do not come on either. That ability can be completely turned off within VagCom. I will most likely go with this but I would like to see how it looks. The DRLs (LEDs at this point) would turn off whenever the headlights turn on.

_Quote, originally posted by *Volks Motor Works* »_Aesthetically speaking, is it gonna look dumb when the LED's are on with the DRL's but the middle bulb is orange or off? From looking at the picture of the cc "storm trooper," Having the fog light act as the turn signal light, and just keeping the LED strip all white and on might be a cleaner easier way to do it. What do you guys think?


There will be no orange bulbs first off. There is going to be a strip of orange LEDs and a strip of white both housed in the blinker housing but never used at the same time. Whenever the blinker is activated the white LEDs will turn off just as they do on the Audis with the LEDs in their headlights. The reason I dont want to put the blinker in the fog is because I can A) retain the use of the fogs and B) I dont know if its legal to have a linker set that low on a car. Also when the DRLs are on they wont be the DRLs you are thinking of. I dont know if you have a VR6 or a 2.0T but in VagCom when the DRLs are set to Fogs it doesnt use the fogs it uses the cornering lights as the DRLs. When these are lit, from a head on perspective, it makes the headlight housing kind of glow, who only issue is it may be a little two yellow when compared to the White LEDs so I can always remove those lights if necessary. By using the Cornering lights for White LED power and setting them as the DRLs I have multiple situations that I can run and choose which I like the best with minimal work.
1) Corner lights and white LEDs are on all the time as DRLs, when the headlights kick on or the knob is turned to parking lights or headlights the DRLs go off. When the blinker is activated the DRL on that the same side of the blinker is deactivated until blinking ends. The cornering lights and white LEDs light up when the car turns at low speeds/stopped or the blinker is activated then (probably wont like this).
2) All of the above without the turning on when cornering slowly
3) Just like one without actual cornering bulb installed (this will require a resistor for bulb out warnings) (again probably wont like it due what happens when turning at slow speeds (white and amber on at the same time))
4) Just like 1 and 2 only without the corner bulb installed (resistor installed for bulb out warnings)


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:21 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess i really didn't understand the chain of events with the lights. I have the 2.0 luxury. So the DRL's are the cornering lights, correct? And when the main headlight comes on, the cornering light goes off, correct?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Volks Motor Works)*

Incorrect. If you havent done anything with the VagCom your DRLs are your headlight at a lower power. You have to set the "fogs as DRLs" in VagCom in order to get the corners to be the DRLs. Yea it sounds odd but thats just how the CC is coded, I have talked with Ross Tech and they aren't sure whats up but its how it is.


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: My LED project (Ween2010)*

What side marker LEDs in the mirror are you referring to? My 4-mo mirror simply has a small square using the light from the front turn signal.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: My LED project (Draw007)*

Who are you talking to? I am talking about the blinker housing above the fog light. For comfort cornering light we are talking about the lights in the headlight that come on and shine to the side whenever you turn or turn on a blinker when driving at under 15mph. This LED porject is to add 2 new sets of LEDs, a white pair and an amber pair into the blinker housing in the front of the car. 
When you ask a question try to quote the person you are talking to.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 8:11 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

Veedubin, how were you gonna lay both color LED's in the same housing? I saw an audi project where a guy installed individual bulbs one inch apart and it looked great. I was gonna do it the same way. I am not familiar with how the audi oem LED's are set up. I'm waiting to receive the clear corners anyday now, so that i can finally try it out.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have purchase some prewired LED strips that are about 1/4in wide so I can easily lay one color ontop of the other inside the housing. They are going to look exactly like the Audi ones. It should be about 9LEDs per color. I will most likely use a clear silicone on the inside of the lens and lay the strip in it to adhere them to the inside of the lens. The back which is now tan will painted black and I may consider tinting the lens a little as well.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Veedubin, 
I checked my law book(Texas) about how high the turn signs have to be,
reference you saying that you wanted to maybe have the fog's as the turnsignals but weren't sure if there was a height requirement. Our law says that they just have to be equal distance from side to side and ground to signal. They have to flash on the front yellow(orange) or white. No specifics as to height like on the rear lights. I assume Virginia law (as well as other states) would be the same, I'll check it and post.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (A601)*

Not a safe assumption as I know that our Turns arent allowed to be white, they have to be amber in the front. The rears can be amber or red. State vehicle laws for things like that are different state to state, just like the max speed limit in a states are different. IIRC in VA you wont find a speed limit above 65 anywhere in the state. To that point though I dont want the fogs to blink orange personally that is someone else's suggestion. That could be an easy, albeit expensive, installation of Audi S6 lights in place of the current blinker.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Made some progress on one today. I still want to paint the inside of the housing black before I seal them up and test them which may happen tomorrow but here is a teaser.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*



Veedubin02 said:


> Made some progress on one today. I still want to paint the inside of the housing black before I seal them up and test them which may happen tomorrow but here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> Veedubin02 said:
> ...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Got it hooked up today and learned some things. Still have some work to do and I need to order a new bulb base for the blinker lights so they plug into the stock bulb holder since I think my was fried. The prototype should be done in another week or two.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

WOOHOO, only thing is currently the lights also come on if you turn at low speeds since it is run off that internal light. Here is a video of the DRL function turning off when the blinker is activated. I will most likely redo the silicon on this one and then tint the lenses. I am just happy the functionality is there.
CC LED Blinkers and DRLs video


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

hmm... looks pretty good! Did you think about using individual, larger leds instead of the strips? I think it's a solid concept, but that they look a little too small maybe? Idk, i'd have to see a shot from the front of the car with both on.... have any pics?
Well, regardless, good work... can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The strips are actually pretty bright. I think if I install them in the housing better they will shine better. The next option would def be to use my only strips and boards to make them work. I only have one working set at the time but can do a better at some point. More than anything this first run was a prototype/proof of concept.


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Excellent!
Can't wait to see the view of the front of the car with both sides installed!


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Job Veedubin. I just received my clear corners today. I will be starting my attempt this week.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Nice work. Im jealous.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well I am consider changing some things, I may pick up some bread board and work on making something I can sell so that all you would have to do is take apart your light, epoxy in the piece, seal it back up and run two wires up to the headlight for the white LEDs.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Well I am consider changing some things, I may pick up some bread board and work on making something I can sell so that all you would have to do is take apart your light, epoxy in the piece, seal it back up and run two wires up to the headlight for the white LEDs.

Santa Vedubin better get busy for Christmas delivery on these LED turns! Haha. Definitely interested. Would love to see a video in action at dusk.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The only issue is it would have to be right before the DRLs are deactivated so it wont be too late/dark.


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (Volks Motor Works)*

Nice, I like the amber LEDS.
I am considering running those on the Version 2.0.
I am looking into the individual surface mount LEDS, for that project. 
Ill let you know. 
-N


----------



## Ffalcon1307 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Hi,
When are you going to have this to be available?
There are a bunch of CC owners interested in this from Singapore
Best regards


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ffalcon1307)*

Any update on this Veedubin? Thought I would bring it back to the top!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*

Still working out some ideas at the moment hoping to use my week off during the holidays to get the next version out. Need a little more research then to order some parts and Ill be good to go.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Looking forward to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Any update on this Veedubin? Thought I would bring it back to the top! 

Lets not pressure the guy too much.







He has to work out the details and be able to replicate with standardized components. No easy task as I learnt in my EE classes...which was a long time ago.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kaysid)*

So I think I found the LEDs I am going to go with but the deign has changed, I am going to keep the standard blinker bulb and just run white LEDs for the DRLs, like the A4s. Once I have completed it Ill post up some info and where I got the LEDs from so any of your guys can do it.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

So are you going to wire them to come on as DRLs or just wire them to come on with parking lights making them more like city lights?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*

The white ones will be DRLs since if I wired them up as parking lights I wouldnt be able to make them go off when the blinker comes on and the white will hide most of the blinking amber.


----------



## 2004-jetta (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I know this is a post about VWs, but I think this is similar to what you are looking to do with LEDs. V-leds sell a 2 LED bulb called a dual switchback (White/Amber) that has white as DRLs and Amber as turns and functions as you wish. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...0.flv
Product Page
http://www.v-leds.com/Exterior....html
Not sure exactly how it works, but something to at least consider. It may be considerably easier....


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2004-jetta)*

Nope not what I am looking for, I am looking for a string of LEDs like the Audis have. Cool product though most likely using a timer of sorts.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Got the new LEDs in today, hoping to get a lot done tonight and have them installed by the end of the weekend. Just need some VHT night shades and some amber paint.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Got the new LEDs in today, hoping to get a lot done tonight and have them installed by the end of the weekend. Just need some VHT night shades and some amber paint.








 YES! Hmm, amber paint? Where's that going?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*

I may have tossed the amber lens that goes over the bulb in the clear turns so I may have to put a couple thin coats of amber on the bulbs to they blink the right color.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

^ohhhh damn lol. Do they make an amber bulb in that size?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*

Not with the correct base on it.


----------



## iuly1209 (May 4, 2009)

*Re:*

i am almost done in modifying the CC lights also . i think i can post the pics with them finished this week .


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Not with the correct base on it.
Dont let that stop ya. If you can find ones similar in size you could easily modify the base or plug to make them fit. As long as youre careful about the wattage etc. I have some nice custom rear turns that i took a similar bulb and did a little sanding and bending.... Now, badass







. Though I guess paint would be much easier lol.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*

Bulbs and lenses have been tinted, in their respective colors of course. Going to get some lexan cut tonight and get the LEDs and resistors mounted up to that. Final steps wont be taken til next weekend when I can pull the amber turns off the car and take them apart for the reflectors. So hopefully after next weekend I will have White LED DRLs that turn off whenever the blinker comes on just like the Audis.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Are you gonna be able to see the LEDS throught that well??


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

If not I can sand them and repaint, although the ones I bought are supposed to be pretty bright. It also only looks dark because there is no light behind it.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

wait what bulbs am i looking at here? Oh, is that some of that shrink wrap bulb tint? If not i'm


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*

They have a light coat of orange paint on them. Same way a lot of people will chrome coat their blinker bulbs.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_They have a light coat of orange paint on them. Same way a lot of people will chrome coat their blinker bulbs.
what's with the wacky bulb tip? Is that really what our turn signals look like?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow blind)*

it sure is.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*









Got the LEDs mounted to the lexan I am mounting them into the housings with. added mounts to the rear for holding the resistor in the air to help with cooling. Sometime this week I will be pulling my ambers apart to get the reflector for the blinker out and install it into these. Then Ill just have to mount the lexan into the housing and seal them up.
I also broke a set H7s so I could solder the LED leds to them and have an easily reversible system. These modified H7 bases will go where the cornering lights are in the housing and be run from them set as the DRLs.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow this looks crazy!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Well I had to make some design changes and ended up attaching the LED strip the lenses. Got everything sealed up earlier and the epoxy and silicon are setting now, should be on in the morning








As you can see the wires running out of the housings are for the LEDs. I have soldered a set of H7 bulb bases to the ends in order to plug them into the corner lights location inside the headlight and create an easily reversible product.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPIue4SS2ig 
Thinking about re tinting the lenses, hopefully get a little more light through them.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Nice work. What if you added a few rows of yellow LEDs ilo the one standard bulb? You could run those across the entire legnth of the lens like you did with the white DRLs.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

I couldn't find a set of ambers that seemed bright enough. most of the time the amber ones were pretty dim.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the look of it, but I think you should have gone with a slightly bigger led. Also is it possible to move the led's up or with the flasher bulb is it not possible?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dj_cronic_metal)*

There isnt much that is larger in a flat LED. These also generate less heat. Mounting 3mm or 5mm LEDs would have been a much more difficult task. If I move the strip up then it would have to be shorter due the shape of the lens. In order to shorten it 3 LEDs have to come off at a time.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

This post is a half a year old..and doesnt look nearly as good as http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4821105


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_This post is a half a year old..and doesnt look nearly as good as http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4821105

Thanks for being a troll. 
FYI i started this thread to track this project which has gone through two stages so far, hence the time span.










_Modified by Veedubin02 at 12:02 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I expected alot better


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

Im going to lighten the tint which should make the LEDs brighter. I just dont want the strip to be seen when the car is off and such. Its also a huge pain to mount them in there. If I had a workshop/garage or a place to really do a project I could do better but I just dont have the time or the room right now. BTW there are two differences between mine and his, the tinting on the lenses and how the LEDs are powered which my implementation is exactly like Audis.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Dude, strong work for sure. Don't sweat what others say about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Dude, strong work for sure. Don't sweat what others say about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks dude, this project became more of a pain in the ass and I'm not even completely happy with the results but at the same time I'm starting to feel like its futile.







I know how I want it to look but just not sure how to implement the idea.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

if you're happy and you know clap your hands...wait what? ha ha dont sweat it dude. you did all the work yourself and can say "i did this" when someone ask about them. thumbs up roy


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

So noticed something funny when I cam into work tonight. First off my car said my fogs were out which I found weird especially since I didnt touch them. Then when I pulled into work i tested them and the bulb out light went off. I get out of my car with the fogs on and see that the white LEDs are on. Not sure what changing the DRLs to fog does but it apparently changes some extra config around. Planning on sanding an retinting tomorrow. Hopefully they will be a little bit brighter then. If not, I'll be ordering a new set of clears and just sticking with those.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Well you followed through on what you were going to do.. I think you should be good once you sand them down a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (kaysid)*

I hope so, also need to look into the DRL settings, may be able to turn up the brightness with VCDS as well.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

i did this project last month, here are the pics, this is how i did it, if this helps: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...21105

I bought the wire from an electronics store near me called allelectronics.com for $15. They are going to bring a brighter wire than this later and i will replace it then, but this looks bright now. (link below)
Diy is quite simple really.
1. Pull out fog cover - 1 screw - make sure you don't mess with the one next to the fog - that is the adjustment for the fog
2. unscrew turn signal - 1 screw
3. break the seal of lens open - i used hair dryer and knife - takes 15 min. take your time otherwise you might crack it.
4. notch out a little of the plastic on one end (to let wire feed) and superglue lens back on
5. feed the wire through existing little hole and stick strip with 3M tape 
6. Connect 2 wires to fogs (brown car wire =black negative wire on LED)
7. reconnect everything.
When i get it connected to DRL's i will share that info. 
http://www.allelectronics.com/....html - 

Modified by nirtol at 9:59 AM 3-26-2010


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (nirtol)*

You and I have discussed this project a few times as we both went through our paces. Ha. Mine run off cornering lights which have been set as the DRLs.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

What are the size of the LEDS you guys used?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/....html


----------



## iuly1209 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

How do you get the white led's to turn off when the amber signal is on ?
i've been going trough vag-com trying to do that on my B6 and could not find anything . i am not great with vag-com tough . 
or is it a feature that works only on CC ? 
i would very much appreciate your help on that . 


_Modified by iuly1209 at 7:30 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (iuly1209)*

There is a setting to turn off the DRLs when the blinker is activated. So as long as the LEDs are on a DRL power source then they should turn off when the ambers light up to blink.


----------



## iuly1209 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I that so . I just could not find where the setting is. 
Can you please tell me where i can find that setting ? Here or IM . 
Thank you .


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

So I am going to go in a different direction with the LED idea, if anyone wants these shoot me a PM with an offer.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> So I am going to go in a different direction with the LED idea, if anyone wants these shoot me a PM with an offer.


 
Wat do you mean ?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I mean I am selling my current setup with the tinted lenses and everything needed to hook them up like I had them. Some vagcoming will be needed to make them work like they were for me. If the tint is too dark they can be sanded and retinted. Installation is a breeze as the LEDs use H7 bulb holders to replace the cornering lights.


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw this on LED DRL on youtube for a 2009 CC. I don't know if someone else already posted the link but here it is. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrqX8FTFWPE&feature=related


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's my video its posted a few pages back, there is an updated version of it that I am running now. The video is on the page before this one.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

OK, I've got a question that I thought of the other day... At night, when you turn your wheel or turn on your signal at slow speeds, if the "comfort turn" light would normally turn on, wouldn't that turn on your LEDs just on that side? I know you are using the base from the comfort bulb so then wouldn't power go there as though it was the comfort turn? Or, when you have "Fogs as DRLs" enabled (which I know turns on the comfort lights instead of fogs), does that disable comfort turns at night?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I disabled that feature so no they dont come on when turning at night.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Veedubin02 said:


> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/....html





candycandycandy said:


> www.ledlightswolrd.com


 Yeah, thats where I bought the LEDs from, thanks?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> I disabled that feature so no they dont come on when turning at night.


 Ahh, thank you, sir


----------

